# Building A Bar. Ideas And Pics Please



## ian ulrick (22/12/08)

Have a large shed to convert into my own private pub (a bit like Sqyres). Has toilet and plenty of room for pool table, darts and lounge area for the bigscreen  . Looking at building the bar next month. Plan on a design similar to the ones in the photo's below. Would like to have an overhead pelment (hope thats the right word) like in the bottom photo for hanging glasses and installing down-lights. If anyone could post pics of theirs or any project plans on construction will be great. I am putting in a sink with a flooded font on the corner. Cost will determine if i will have a double fridge under the counter. I have plenty of slabs of timber from my milling days and a good mate that owns a timber yard. Will probably go with the mini orb look with a branch as a footrest around the base with bush style stools.

Cheers Baldrick


----------



## brenjak (22/12/08)

I would love to have a home bar but am pressed for room. Could put it out on the back deck but the room blows n sideways in the wet season. Already may be a problem with the brew fridge. I am thinking of putting one similair to the pics of yours on castors. Can wheel it out of the rain then. But he brew fridgr will still be a problem...


----------



## boingk (22/12/08)

Looks good, I like the whole classic aussie rustic thing happening there. I'd have decent shelving behind the bar for spirits, glasses and what-have-you...plus maybe throw in a few old signs or something around the place. Whatever takes your fancy in that regard - I like old automotive stuff.

Another direction I wouldn't mind going in is something a bit flash. Just make the whole thing out of 2 by 4s and use whatever medium you want for the bartop. Then I'd paint the whole thing blackestt black and whack a coat or three of gloss over it. Nice, simple stainless stools with black padded vinyl seats and a stainless mandrel-bent 2 inch pipe footrest around the bottom of the bar. Just simple, functional stuff in black and stainless. This one I'd go the hanging glass storage method over the bar, or behind on the wall if an overhead won't work. A cool look for any storage with doors is frosted glass with interior lighting so it glows when the door is closed.

No concrete plans as yet from me, just sketches in my mind.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## ian ulrick (22/12/08)

I searched for a thread that was on this type of topic with no luck. I get a kick out of looking at other brewers setups but they are mainly Kegerators  . Have always liked the rustic look from drinking in bars out west but am open to all ideas. Thanks for your input Boingk. Like the 2 inch pipe and frosted glass ideas. Biergeliebter maybe castor's on the fridge as-well. I do feel for blokes with no shed space as I have 3 not including the garage  . That is why I want to do this with a beer garden, BBQ and wood fire drums out the back to keep my guests happy. Keep the ideas coming fellow brewers they are much appreciated.

Cheers Baldrick


----------



## gap (22/12/08)

I built a frame to house my keg freezer and then clad it.
The frame sits on 8 castors so I can wheel it around.
I have the freezer in the centre with room on one side for 2 
hand pumps and an old French font. Ths side also houses the gas cylinder.
On the other side I have a double font with 2 Perflick taps and space underneath for a set of drawers to hold glasses, bar towels etc.

I will see if I can download some photos tonight or tomorrow.

Regards


Graeme


----------



## flattop (22/12/08)

I have a bar that was here when i moved in, i can add a couple of idea's.
The bar has a classic 70's look with a wooden facade on the front and a brown (almost mission brown) timber top.
Underneath are three shelves that fit long necks vertically almost perfectly, check shelf spacing.... The bar top doesn't cover the shelves completely unfortunately.
There are cupboards behind to approximately bar fridge height, the doors open outwards.
I would prefer cupboards with sliding doors so there is room to stand behind the bar and not move to open doors.
My ideal bar would have plenty of storage that has closed doors and blocks the light (ideal for beer conditioning).
I have the standard plastic and chrome gas lift stools... very bad for backs, consider the stools with backs.
The opening to the bar is about 600mm wide, consider a standard door size so it's easy to move refrigerators and fermenters and kegs.
My bar is dry, wish i had a wet one, if you are plumbing it consider fitting a water filter straight up so you can use filtered water in your brews from the tap.


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

What my bar looked like when i looked thru the house prior to buying it. Unfortunately, the only thing they left when we moved in was the bar. 





What it looked like on case swap day.


----------



## Steve (22/12/08)

Thats nice Dr. Nice to see a car free garage! One day I'll have something like that. Whats the smoko machine from the people who had it originally?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

Smoke machine was a classy touch but like everything else in that picture, it went with the owners.

From the road it still looks like a single car garage!

I use one of the other sheds as a garage but only in winter.


----------



## sqyre (22/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> What my bar looked like when i looked thru the house prior to buying it. Unfortunately, the only thing they left when we moved in was the bar.



This was obviously where they parked thier Steamroller.... Shame no-one told the cow... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## ian ulrick (22/12/08)

flattop said:


> There are cupboards behind to approximately bar fridge height, the doors open outwards.
> I would prefer cupboards with sliding doors so there is room to stand behind the bar and not move to open doors.
> My ideal bar would have plenty of storage that has closed doors and blocks the light (ideal for beer conditioning).
> I have the standard plastic and chrome gas lift stools... very bad for backs, consider the stools with backs.
> ...



Thanks flattop. These are the ideas that I am chasing. Maybe the thread should have been "let's build the perfect bar" :super: .But all jokes aside (accept sqyres :lol: :lol: ) I am looking for positive and negative feedback on what you brewers out there have experienced with your own bar (that does include you sqyre). What you would do and not do again. There is a lot of ways to go such as sink layouts, bar height, lighting etc etc. I want to do this right the first time and be proud of a group effort. Now I will go and measure the square meters that I will allow for the bar and stools. When I do make the start I will post photos of the progress.

Cheers Baldrick.

PS. DrSmurto Are they your RSA's behind the bar (responsible service of alcohol certificates) :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

sqyre said:


> This was obviously where they parked thier Steamroller.... Shame no-one told the cow... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..



:lol: Luckily i put my glass down before i read that! Too funny.



Baldrick said:


> Cheers Baldrick.
> 
> PS. DrSmurto Are they your RSA's behind the bar (responsible service of alcohol certificates) :lol:



Um, yes. 

15 of the 16 taps you can see are soda/mineral/ water. Honestly.


----------



## Carbonator (22/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> What my bar looked like when i looked thru the house prior to buying it. Unfortunately, the only thing they left when we moved in was the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an awesome transformation you have done DrSmurto!


----------



## raven19 (22/12/08)

Baldrick,

My Bar posted here with photos and plans.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26454

Of course, since starting (then finishing) this bar, I have not used the central section, as I have been working on the keg fridge since.

My shelves are generally large enough for beer cartons (a requirement prior to keg fridge becoming reality)!

Bar height to match nicely for sitting at the bar on stools.

Reversable design so when we next move (as I am a renter), it can be placed againsta wall on either side of the room.

May I suggest you go with a simplistic frame design, that allows for easy alterations down the track. Also will depend on if you need to incorporate chest freezers, bar fridges, flooded fonts & plumbing, etc.

If the fridge dies, can the bar be altered to incorporate the replacement fridge of a differing size?

2c.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/08)

Baldrick

As you are just up the road......

Do you still have access to mills

I have a few " choice " logs that i am looking at getting slabbed..Grey Iron Bark & Blood Wood

When I had the extensions done, we milled 22 logs ( lucas mill )for beams,posts, battens, rails etc.

Our Kitchen benches are made from on-site slabs of blood wood, finished with tungue oil

I still have some nice solid logs that I would like to get slabed, and I am willing to share for commision...


----------



## ian ulrick (22/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Baldrick
> 
> As you are just up the road......
> 
> ...



Yes still got the gear. It is something that I'll always have. A Stihl 090 (123cc) with up to a 5 foot bar with an Alaskan mill (was that close to buying a Lucas and probably will when I get a bush block) and really only good for slabbing. Will have to PM each other as I'm always keen on cutting. Still have slabs of various species to play around with.

Cheers Baldrick


----------

